# Babie Albino Long Fin



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

Well finaly 

I have 2 Males 1 Female it looked like the female was getting picked on so moved her to my 20gl tank fo a couple months,then put a male in there about 3 weeks ago.
To my surprise I saw all the little ones going crazy on the glass of my tank last week.There are only about 15 all are albino and from the few I saw red eyes as well.
Tips on feeding them would be great so far I have zukini and french beans but they are content on sticking to the glass at the moment.


----------

